
Cisco Removes Undocumented Root Password from Bandwidth Monitoring Software - auslander
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/cisco-removes-undocumented-root-password-from-bandwidth-monitoring-software/
======
auslander
No comments, huh ? Nobody uses Cisco these days ? :)

~~~
teemol2
You posted this article at midnight (East Coast, USA) / 4:00AM (London)

~~~
auslander
Thanks, good point, I'm down under :))

